# Ever not buy a diaper because of the name?



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Am I the only weird one here? If a diaper that I have not tried has a weird (not cute enough) name, I won't buy it. It's not due to the price or any thing like that, the name just sometimes turns me off. Does anyone else suffer from this affliction?


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

:LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I won't even consider a diaper or a website that has the word "poo" (or that kind of thing) in the name. It is SUCH a turn-off to me.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

There is one brand of hyena fitted that I love except for the label - it just turns me off!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I won't even consider a diaper or a website that has the word "poo" (or that kind of thing) in the name. It is SUCH a turn-off to me.

Me too.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I won't even consider a diaper or a website that has the word "poo" (or that kind of thing) in the name. It is SUCH a turn-off to me.


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I won't even consider a diaper or a website that has the word "poo" (or that kind of thing) in the name. It is SUCH a turn-off to me.

Ditto on that sentiment


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

:

Y'all *do* know what diapers are for, doncha?? :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I know what tissues are for, too, but that doesn't mean I'm in the market for organic cotton "Mucus-Grabbers," you know?


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I know what tissues are for, too, but that doesn't mean I'm in the market for organic cotton "Mucus-Grabbers," you know?

























I can handle any bodily fluid save for that one...bleh!


----------



## screamingyellow (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

:LOL

Yep! The "poo" thing doesn't bother me so much as another name out there. :LOL


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Little thread hijack

Pam I'm :LOL at the pic of your son in your auction. His shirt says it all









On topic--yea I'm not really in to things that say poo or pee as part of the name :/ I know they are pee and poo catchers doesn't mean I want them called that


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah I'm weird that way :LOL I can think of three popular dipes that I cringe everytime I see the name. Nothing to do with poo or anything I just don't like the sound of it.







:


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

Okay, you guys are scarin' me now.

If the diaper name was something like, "Crappy Slappy" or "Beginners Luck" or "Bad sewing" or "You're lucky I sent it" - I might not be so inclined to buy it.

I do like the names like Happy Heiny that imply that baby will feel comfy. The Cushie Tushie.... implies that baby is nice a cushie.... sort of a higher class sound. I love Kool Sheep because it makes you think of her products as being cool or nice. I love the name Celestial Baby because babies can be so mysterious and amazing.

Anyway, I would not decide not to buy a diaper just because of the name, unless the name implies something disturbed. But, I do have names that I like more than others.

Teri


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Nothing really bothers me :LOL . I love E-A-Poos. I think the word "piddle" is cute because that's what my grandmother used to say when we were kids.


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

As a maker of dipes with "Poo" in my name I would have never really thought that my sons nickname would be taken and viewed or attached to another childs elimination. Ian has simply been known as our little E-a-poo. The name is a possessive not a descriptive. IMO I suppose it is all in how we each see things.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

beginner's luck :LOL
you're lucky i sent it :LOL :LOL


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

I will admit that I have had an aversion to names that involve bodily functions

like peewell or tinkletraps

but it has never kept me from buying








I just have to call them PW or TT :LOL


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
"Bad sewing" or "You're lucky I sent it"


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

There are several business names I hate when it comes to cloth diapering. In fact, there are several brands that I would never have dreamed of trying (before I came to this board) due to the name.

For me, it's just an instinctual thing - like if the name sounds like a sanitation company instead of a small cloth diapering business. KWIM? There are several brands (none of them hyena, that I can think of, and I can't think of many where the WAHM comes to this board) that fall into this category for me.

Names I think are really cute :

Valor Kids
Lucy's Hope Chest
Wooligans
Ewebetcha
Nothing Butt Cloth
Firefly

There's a ton of cute company names out there, that's just a few.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
Okay, you guys are scarin' me now.

If the diaper name was something like, "Crappy Slappy" or "Beginners Luck" or "Bad sewing" or "You're lucky I sent it" - I might not be so inclined to buy it.

I do like the names like Happy Heiny that imply that baby will feel comfy. The Cushie Tushie.... implies that baby is nice a cushie.... sort of a higher class sound. I love Kool Sheep because it makes you think of her products as being cool or nice. I love the name Celestial Baby because babies can be so mysterious and amazing.

Anyway, I would not decide not to buy a diaper just because of the name, unless the name implies something disturbed. But, I do have names that I like more than others.

Teri


:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## mamatojack (Apr 12, 2005)

Nah. I can look past a name.


----------



## amyrobynne (May 28, 2003)

Quote:

Names I think are really cute :

Valor Kids
Lucy's Hope Chest
Wooligans
Ewebetcha
Nothing Butt Cloth
Firefly
Oh phew. Do you know how scary it is to do a search for your biz name and have "ever NOT buy because of the name" show up? I had a mini panic attack there until I got to the above post.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyrobynne*
Oh phew. Do you know how scary it is to do a search for your biz name and have "ever NOT buy because of the name" show up? I had a mini panic attack there until I got to the above post.

SORRY.









Should I remove those business names, just to avoid any further confusion or bad vibes? People just skimming my post might think I'm saying I hate those business names, when the opposite is true.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Do you old school mommas remember Dingleberrez? LOLOLOL :LOL


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree*
As a maker of dipes with "Poo" in my name I would have never really thought that my sons nickname would be taken and viewed or attached to another childs elimination. Ian has simply been known as our little E-a-poo. The name is a possessive not a descriptive. IMO I suppose it is all in how we each see things.









 mama. I dont think many ppl know e-a-poo is a nickname for your son







(at least I didn't, I just always wondered what an eapoo is!)








:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Do you old school mommas remember Dingleberrez? LOLOLOL :LOL

:LOL Oh yes, I cannot forget that one.







:

And oh gosh I am so happy someone thinks I have a cute biz name. Valor comes from my two daughters names. Lorrie and Valerie.









Thank you for including me in that cute list


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree*
As a maker of dipes with "Poo" in my name I would have never really thought that my sons nickname would be taken and viewed or attached to another childs elimination. Ian has simply been known as our little E-a-poo. The name is a possessive not a descriptive. IMO I suppose it is all in how we each see things.

Oh I love the name of your biz. I think maybe some put too much thought into what the meanings are. LOL! Which is fine but really the only time I would take offence to a name is if it implied something illegal or morally evil. LOL!







: to E-a-poo


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

There is one I've heard good things about that I won't buy because the name is annoying.

I really have a thing about replacing letters in words unnecessarily. I think its annoying, not cute.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Some names definitely put me off. I don't think it would stop me from buying or anything, but when I hear the name I think "gross, why name your nice little WAHM company that?"
There are a lot of lovely names out there, too!


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

I haven't avoided a wahm due to a name, yet anyway. None of our dipes have those sorts of goofy names though lol


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

There are a few I would definitelyno ever buy.I mean, if someone who doesn't do cloth were to ask what kind it was, I might actually get embarrased. And it takes alot to embarrass me









I like the name e-a-poos. i think it's cute. What I don't like are some that I have seen on ebay.They just sound gross. Like, all the names out there-and you have to pick a gross one....I dunno


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Whew, I thought I was the only one! I would definitely think twice about buying a product (not just fluff) based on it's name. There are a few names that really turn me off and I'd have to work hard to get over that first impression before I'd buy.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Hmm...I never really thought about it. I guess I haven't heard any that sound gross to me.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

My aversion has to do with spelling and not just for diapers but for anything. I would not buy from a place that goes out of their way to spell something wrong, it just kind of bugs me for instance:

Karl's Kleaners
Kloth for Kids
Kar Kare
Kutie Pie Diapers
Klothes Kloset

Of course right now all I can think of are words that start with K but I know there are others. Misspelled stuff really bugs me and I'm not the worlds best speller or an English major







:

Keri


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree*
As a maker of dipes with "Poo" in my name I would have never really thought that my sons nickname would be taken and viewed or attached to another childs elimination. Ian has simply been known as our little E-a-poo. The name is a possessive not a descriptive. IMO I suppose it is all in how we each see things.

I actually don't think of "E-A-Poo" the same way...it reminds me more of a "winnie the pooh" thing and not of a "poop" thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
."You're lucky I sent it" - I might not be so inclined to buy it...

Uh..







: does anyone know if I can start using a different business name AFTER I already got my tax ID?

:LOL


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*

If the diaper name was something like, "Crappy Slappy" or "Beginners Luck" or "Bad sewing" or "You're lucky I sent it" - I might not be so inclined to buy it.










:LOL

but seriously, I don't think i would _not_ buy a particular diaper because of the name. But a particularly good or catchy name might help me to try something new.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi*
My aversion has to do with spelling and not just for diapers but for anything. I would not buy from a place that goes out of their way to spell something wrong, it just kind of bugs me for instance:

Karl's Kleaners
Kloth for Kids
Kar Kare
Kutie Pie Diapers
Klothes Kloset

Of course right now all I can think of are words that start with K but I know there are others. Misspelled stuff really bugs me and I'm not the worlds best speller or an English major







:

Keri

Me too. Although I probably would buy from them I would get annoyed every time I saw the name "Kutie Pye Dipers". This goes for children's names too. "Emmaleigh" is a horrible way to ruin my perfectly good name. Don't get me started on baby names though.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grnmtnmama*







:LOL

but seriously, I don't think i would _not_ buy a particular diaper because of the name. But a particularly good or catchy name might help me to try something new.

I think once a business is established and has a customer base, the name doesn't matter as much.

I mean, I would never not buy from someone who got good reviews just because of the name.

But, when browsing through businesses, like in a search or on ebay or something, I definitely will blow off businesses I'm not familiar with if the name is really unappealing.

It's not even really conscious.

I think the business name is one of those things that can really HURT a business, but it won't necessarily help that much. Not that I'm a business expert or anything though.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

A bad name may not bring me in, but I wouldn't decide NOT to buy just because of the name. I guess I just don't care that much about the name.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

i agree with lynski. if i saw the diaper and liked it, before knowing it had a name i didn't like, so be it.

but i won't click on a link when i already don't like the name.

the word "bunz" came to mind immediately.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I don't care enough about the name for it to influence me away from buying something I like.

I will say, though, that when I was telling my best friend--who doesn't have kids and won't be having them any time soon--about cloth diapers, she was completely turned off by the name "Fuzzi Bunz" and swore she would never use such a thing for her own child. Then when I showed her one a couple of weeks later, she loved it.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I have a hard time with names that replace 's' with 'z' ... i dont know why, it just sorta bugs me







: But i have bought fuzzibunz before so it obviously didnt deter me from buying anything :LOL


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Do you old school mommas remember Dingleberrez? LOLOLOL :LOL

exactly what i thought of when i read this thread title!!!







: i could get over references to baby poop, but dingleberries? not so sure!







:


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i would buy a $hittyBumz if it was an awesome fitting hand-dyed ov and the wahm was nice.


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

Right now I am living in a REALLY small town, everyone knows each other, and gossip is one of the main pass-times. Well, one day I had 2 packages to send from our tiny PO--addressed to "Happy Heinys" and "Doodlebottoms". :LOL Oh, the strange look I got on that one! At least names like those are memorable thought!

I agree about a name not really harming/helping a busniess. If the products and service are good, the name really isn't all that important.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

i would buy a $hittyBumz if it was an awesome fitting hand-dyed ov and the wahm was nice.
BAHAHHAHAAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHHAHAHAAHAHHAAHA


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate~emmasmom*
exactly what i thought of when i read this thread title!!!







: i could get over references to baby poop, but dingleberries? not so sure!







:

What is a "dingleberry"?

As for Fuzzi Bunz, I think that is a really cute name and I'm surprised someone would be turned off by it. I guess ya never know.

I do hate the spelling of Fuzzi Bunz though, IMO it's hard to remember if you aren't already familiar with the brand. makes it hard to search for.

There is an aerobics instructor who puts out workout videos (good quality ones), and she did a video with the big inflated ball that was all the rage then. She named the video "Women With Balls". I always thought it was hilarious and it took real cajones.

But I'm sure some people were turned off by it.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
What is a "dingleberry"?

ummm . . . we've always referred to the small, hard pieces of poo that sometimes get stuck in a dog's rear end hair as dingleberries.







:

but yuck, this link http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...rm=dingleberry appears to include humans.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i would buy a $hittyBumz if it was an awesome fitting hand-dyed ov and the wahm was nice.


:LOL

As a mama thinking of becoming a WAHM, this thread has me nervous...


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morwenna*
Right now I am living in a REALLY small town, everyone knows each other, and gossip is one of the main pass-times. Well, one day I had 2 packages to send from our tiny PO--addressed to "Happy Heinys" and "Doodlebottoms". :LOL Oh, the strange look I got on that one! At least names like those are memorable thought!

I agree about a name not really harming/helping a busniess. If the products and service are good, the name really isn't all that important.

:LOL
That's too funny!!

I woul dpurposely go to a website with a catchy name, but I wouldn't avoid a diaper for it's name, just like I don't avoid prefolds becuase they are plain.


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

:







:























Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate~emmasmom*
ummm . . . we've always referred to the small, hard pieces of poo that sometimes get stuck in a dog's rear end hair as dingleberries.







:

but yuck, this link http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...rm=dingleberry appears to include humans.


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:

i would buy a $hittyBumz if it was an awesome fitting hand-dyed ov and the wahm was nice.
Okay, somebody HAS to open that store up! I will buy a diaper just for that name!!!!

I always liked the name of Stinkbombs, Monster Baby and Biobottoms. They are so funny!
I like funny.
















How about PunkBaby? That would be coolio. A whole site of punk themed diapers.... OMG, I would have to browse every stocking just to see what was there. lol.

Teri


----------



## beckyj (Apr 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyrobynne*
Oh phew. Do you know how scary it is to do a search for your biz name and have "ever NOT buy because of the name" show up? I had a mini panic attack there until I got to the above post.









:


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*

How about PunkBaby? That would be coolio. A whole site of punk themed diapers.... OMG, I would have to browse every stocking just to see what was there. lol.

Teri


great idea. i'd love a little plaid wool bondage cover. how cool would that be?!?!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

There is one certain diapering-related product out there that has such a saccharine, twee, cloying name that every time I read it, I just want to uke Apparently people love this product, or at least I've seen it recommended a few times around here, but I just couldn't bring myself to give money to anyone who'd even consider naming their business that.

~nick


----------



## lovemygirl (Feb 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*
I don't care enough about the name for it to influence me away from buying something I like.



Me either! I love cd's! Now if the name was "Cr*ps-a-lot" diapers...maybe not. :LOL


----------



## reiterin (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i would buy a $hittyBumz if it was an awesome fitting hand-dyed ov and the wahm was nice.

ITA. I don't care about the name at all if it's a good dipe. A name might keep me from purchasing something for the first time if I've never heard anything about it before. But if its known to be good, I'll buy it.


----------



## thyme (Jul 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Do you old school mommas remember Dingleberrez? LOLOLOL :LOL

Yep, that's the one I first thought of when I saw this thread.

They are old school??????


----------



## heather.rn (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think it would stop me from buying, but I have seen names I didn't like. Now maybe if they were called "leaks-a-lot" or "wicking wonders".... nah, who am I kidding. If they were cute, I'd _still_ buy them, LOL


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

What about the name CrunchiButtz? or CrunchyButts (for those who like them spelled properly)? Would you buy my diapers? (I hope this isn't really someone's business, I just made it up).


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*







mama. I dont think many ppl know e-a-poo is a nickname for your son







(at least I didn't, I just always wondered what an eapoo is!)








:

I didn't! I wasn't thinking of names with poo in it, but I am so glad that I asked because I never knew what an e-a-poo was.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibababy*
What about the name CrunchiButtz? or CrunchyButts (for those who like them spelled properly)? Would you buy my diapers? (I hope this isn't really someone's business, I just made it up).

Sounds too much like Crusti-butts to me. At least that is what it makes me think of. Crunchy butt is not a good visual.

Would you buy mine? I call them Crappiz.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I remember Dingleberryz and Stinkbombs! DS was a tester for Stinkbombs a few years ago! There was a great ironed on pic of a black bomb (like the ones from cartoons) on the rear!

My mailman once made a comment about all these packages with names that could be mistaken for, um, names of gay men's interest, with all the 'bum' type names on the return label. We had a good snicker!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

:LOL This has to be one of the funniest threads I've read here!!

Nada


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool Runnings?
Peeper Keepers?
BubbleButts?

I love the name Valor Kids (even more so now that I know the meaning behind it).


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I think your name is so cute E-A-Poos.







To me it sounds like when a baby would try to say "Eeyore and Pooh". Brings a smile to my face


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibababy*
Cool Runnings?
Peeper Keepers?
BubbleButts?









:


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibababy*
I love the name Valor Kids (even more so now that I know the meaning behind it).

? what is the meaning?







:


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

It is on page 2 of this thread by DreamingMama, I believe.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabugx3*
I think your name is so cute E-A-Poos.







To me it sounds like when a baby would try to say "Eeyore and Pooh". Brings a smile to my face









Yeah, me too. I would never associated E-A-Poos with "poo", it sounds more like a cute combination of words to me.


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBaby*
:LOL

As a mama thinking of becoming a WAHM, this thread has me nervous...









Really. Who knew how many potential customers we've pushed away by ending our business with a z instead of an S. I guess it comes down to what domain is available sometimes. Oh well, to each her own I guess.

*Editing to add*
Okay, a dear friend pointed out that I seem to have my knickers in a twist over this. I'm sorry if I came off that way. I didn't mean to. I was being a little flip and a little touchy. Sorry!!!







Blame it on the heat.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
Really. Who knew how many potential customers we've pushed away by ending our business with a z instead of an S. I guess it comes down to what domain is available sometimes. Oh well, to each her own I guess.









I like your name!! It is a GREAT name, and I really don't think you have to worry about pushing customers away, people will come far and wide for your products, no matter WHAt you call your business!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

My opinion...not that anyone asked







is that no matter what you do, what you name your biz or call your products...you are not EVER going to please all the people all the time. WAHMs shouldn't let things like this or the other few disasterous threads here lately make them shy away, kwim?

Of course this is the same thing I keep repeating to myself everyday :LOL Whitney, I agree with the PP I don't think it would matter if you created a new letter, al a Prince, for your biz name, people would still come flocking for your stuff!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
Really. Who knew how many potential customers we've pushed away by ending our business with a z instead of an S. I guess it comes down to what domain is available sometimes. Oh well, to each her own I guess.









nak

i really don't think it's wort stressing over. you start a business, you look for a name, you find something that works and maybe catches a piece of who you are...i think that is MUCH more important than whether one or two or five people won't click your link first. i would NEVER not buy something b/c of the name. i might not be drawn there initially, but there are so many factors that go into that. i don't know how to put more than one quote, but ITA with the $hitttybumz comment.

also as for eapoos - i hadnt heard of them before this thread but i will DEFINITELY be looking into them - wow cute and affordable!!! the name does not bug me a bit.

i think that we who own our own businesses are very sensitive - we put so much of our hearts and souls into what we do that the most benign of comments or occurrences will keep us awake at night for days. whereas for others it is casual conversation - if people like your product that is the most important factor.


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
My opinion...not that anyone asked







is that no matter what you do, what you name your biz or call your products...you are not EVER going to please all the people all the time. WAHMs shouldn't let things like this or the other few disasterous threads here lately make them shy away, kwim?

Of course this is the same thing I keep repeating to myself everyday :LOL Whitney, I agree with the PP I don't think it would matter if you created a new letter, al a Prince, for your biz name, people would still come flocking for your stuff!









Yep. You're totally right. I think I might just have to print that out and keep it pinned up here on my desk. Another WAHM once told me that she doesn't read any of the boards. That she just didn't have the nerves for it. I'm just working on growing a thicker skin.







But thank you for your kind words (and Tara too!).


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

still nak

and dang it apparently takes me waaaaay to long to type one-handed! i missed 4 posts while typing







but ITA with all of them.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Now I'm finding out that I'm actually very inconsistent..because I like the Monkey Sudz name. :headscratch: Although I think the first time looking for the site I did type it with an "s" instead of a "z".
Anyhow, Whitney, there is nothing that you could name your products that would keep me from buying them! All my wool smells like honey almond right now, I spent the day sniffing DS's bum even out in public! :LOL I am sure everyone thinks I'm crazy. I keep sewing covers just so I will have something to lanolize!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Now I'm finding out that I'm actually very inconsistent..because I like the Monkey Sudz name. :headscratch: Although I think the first time looking for the site I did type it with an "s" instead of a "z".
Anyhow, Whitney, there is nothing that you could name your products that would keep me from buying them! All my wool smells like honey almond right now, I spent the day sniffing DS's bum even out in public! :LOL I am sure everyone thinks I'm crazy. I keep sewing covers just so I will have something to lanolize!

ditto.. i actually didnt realize monkeysudz was spelled with a z... :LOL And even tho i now know it is i still have a wishlist a mile long for when my current wool stuff runs out


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyrobynne*
Oh phew. Do you know how scary it is to do a search for your biz name and have "ever NOT buy because of the name" show up? I had a mini panic attack there until I got to the above post.


ITA with that.LOL

HUbby thought up my business name but I know i was taking a chance with it.
At least someone thinks its cute LOL


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBaby*
:LOL

As a mama thinking of becoming a WAHM, this thread has me nervous...










As a new WAHM, Alot of hte threads lately have made me nervous. LOL

Hang in there


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebecca*
I remember Dingleberryz and Stinkbombs! DS was a tester for Stinkbombs a few years ago! There was a great ironed on pic of a black bomb (like the ones from cartoons) on the rear!

My mailman once made a comment about all these packages with names that could be mistaken for, um, names of gay men's interest, with all the 'bum' type names on the return label. We had a good snicker!


Everyday My mailman comes to my door and asks me if there are butts in need of butt cloths. LOL Thats his little way of asking if I packages to go out. LOL


----------



## BubsMomma (Jul 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Now I'm finding out that I'm actually very inconsistent..because I like the Monkey Sudz name. :headscratch: Although I think the first time looking for the site I did type it with an "s" instead of a "z".
Anyhow, Whitney, there is nothing that you could name your products that would keep me from buying them! All my wool smells like honey almond right now, I spent the day sniffing DS's bum even out in public! :LOL I am sure everyone thinks I'm crazy. I keep sewing covers just so I will have something to lanolize!

Actually you'll get to our site whether you type it with an *S* or *Z*...we have both domain names and the *S* redirects to our site.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Got_Cloth*
As a new WAHM, Alot of hte threads lately have made me nervous. LOL

I bet I know exactly that nervous butterfly nauseous feeling in the pit of your stomach :LOL I have been feeling it everyday for the last 2-3 weeks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogals*
think that we who own our own businesses are very sensitive - we put so much of our hearts and souls into what we do that the most benign of comments or occurrences will keep us awake at night for days. whereas for others it is casual conversation - if people like your product that is the most important factor.

yup yup, some nights I don't need my large iced blueberry coffee from dunkin donuts, I have these wahm threads to keep me awake.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whitney VL*
Another WAHM once told me that she doesn't read any of the boards. That she just didn't have the nerves for it. I'm just working on growing a thicker skin. But thank you for your kind words (and Tara too!).

I understand where that wahm is coming from. It can be hard reading the diaper boards sometimes. But I think it can also be a huge benefit to the wahm's out there to know what the customers needs & wants are, which I think would be hard to find out without these boards.

I'm working on that thicker skin too


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I don't think I'd be deterred from buying a diaper because of the name....although replacing s with z *does* bug me a whole lot. But if I knew it was a great diaper, yeah, I'd still buy.

It makes me wonder though - what's a "not cute enough" name? Some WAHMs (me, anyway) choose a name that can go in several directions, so they're not tied down to only doing diapers, or baby or kids' things. And I know at least for me....I don't have much imagination when it comes to naming stuff :LOL So half my stuff has REALLY boring names!
I'd think that "cloyingly cute" would be more of a problem than "not cute enough"









Morwenna, I've had the same thought when getting & sending packages from & to fellow WAHM's - what does my mail carrier think about all the goofy names they see? Especially since my business name has the word Faerie in it 

ETA: For some reason Monkey Sudz doesn't bug me - must be the logo that goes with it, 'cause seeing it always makes me grin! There are a couple other exceptions, too, but I can't think of them offhand. If an *odd* name is coupled with great graphics or a nicely put together site with good photography, the name is totally overlooked.

Here's a good comparison - I like the name Monkey Sudz, but Monkey Cheese made me think twice.
And E-a-poos is cute (I was a Pooh myself as a little'un), but Poo Pockets makes my eyebrows raise







I guess it's all in how it sounds.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok..the postman comments are cracking me up...but it's because of my last name! Everytime I go to the PO w/ a whole load of packages, the postmen always give me weird looks. Finally, one said..so, huh?, you sell a lot of stuff on ebay, huh?!







Casually trying to find out what I was mailing out..I said, "not to worry..it's just cloth diapers and that's my last name" I think he thought I was sending out x-rated stuff or something....


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
It makes me wonder though - what's a "not cute enough" name? Some WAHMs (me, anyway) choose a name that can go in several directions, so they're not tied down to only doing diapers, or baby or kids' things.

I don't think there's anyone wrong with that at all. Like you said, I think trying being overcute would hurt more than being "boring".

Although, a really good product name can make it seem as though products are even more original and snazzy than they are.

Quote:

Here's a good comparison - I like the name Monkey Sudz, but Monkey Cheese made me think twice.
And E-a-poos is cute (I was a Pooh myself as a little'un), but Poo Pockets makes my eyebrows raise







I guess it's all in how it sounds.
Yeah... that.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
..
Although, a really good product name can make it seem as though products are even more original and snazzy than they are.
..

So true. For example..Luxe. You cannot fail with a name like that.


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

It's very hard not to be sensitive when people are critiquing (my spelling is off today) your naming choices. There's a whole thread about what I chose to name my little girl and the opinions I received about it.

When I initially asked the question, I didn't think anyone would bring up any actual names. But just like choosing a name for a child, some people prefer classic and some prefer ultra-unique.

I apologize if anyone's feelings was hurt, but I think, too, some knowledge was gained by many WAHMS and consumers.

As a teacher, it really bothers me to see such words as lite and brite and Kleen, etc. How can children learn to spell when they pass Quik Mart and Lube Xpress everyday?
The s as z thing gets to me too, but in the cloth diapering world it never bothered me because it felt like a part of the cloth diapering culture so it felt normal.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Back in the day when I used to get many, many diaper packages, my hubby would read the return address on the package and snicker over most of the names.. LOL


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBaby*
Ok..the postman comments are cracking me up...but it's because of my last name! Everytime I go to the PO w/ a whole load of packages, the postmen always give me weird looks. Finally, one said..so, huh?, you sell a lot of stuff on ebay, huh?!







Casually trying to find out what I was mailing out..I said, "not to worry..it's just cloth diapers and that's my last name" I think he thought I was sending out x-rated stuff or something....

Now I'm dying to know your last name!! :LOL


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

funny thing... this woman i know was opening a wahm businness selling diapers ect. Her diapers name actually evolved from us laughing about babies wearing 30 dollar diapers. Pee-on-me truned into peony. None really bother me. Back int he day dingleberriez did. I do think a name can lead to sucess. Luxe? Need I say more.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I was just thinking, I bet my mother probably doesn't like any of the names that have any references to "buttocks" at all in them--bums, buns, whatever. I think those would make her uncomfortable. She'd probably buy them anyway if she liked the products though. Maybe it's a generational thing.

I like the sound of the phrase "super whisper wrap," although dh points out that aplix is in fact quite noisy. :LOL


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
saccharine, twee, cloying name

I think we are twins. I saw this thread title and thought, well, there's only one thing that bugs me in a name but I couldn't think of how to describe it so that I might duly convey my annoyance....

and you did it in three words!









That said, I have bought things from businesses with names that bug me, against my "first instinct". :LOL If a business has what I'm looking for, and other places don't have it, then I buy it regardless of the gag-inducing factor.
Although I do have to







: the package so that when DH comes home he doesn't make fun of me for cloth dipes having such silly names.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
Really. Who knew how many potential customers we've pushed away by ending our business with a z instead of an S. I guess it comes down to what domain is available sometimes. Oh well, to each her own I guess.

Oh no, you guys are safe because
a. you rock, and
b. you have "monkey" in your name! We call my son the monkey and always have, so you've got a lifelong customer in me!


----------



## spirit19 (Aug 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I know what tissues are for, too, but that doesn't mean I'm in the market for organic cotton "Mucus-Grabbers," you know?

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL







:























Ok that made my day! Tnx I'll be smiling about it the rest of the day!


----------

